# spring?



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Past 2 days have been upper 60-70's here in ct....gonna be rainy till tuesday where a cooldown is expected and guess what?

i read the forecast and saw Snow possible for next friday....still 6 days in the making but why? i wanted it in january not march! we are supposed to start Mar 17-20!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Vis I hope you are right about the snow, but then again like you said it's still 6 days in the making. I think I have only plowed 5 times this year and thats it, but oh well. Wait and watch places that are way below avarage on snow fall this winter next winter we will end up getting dumped on all winter, which I myself wouldn't mind seeing payup payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOOOO I DON'T want any more snow! I started cleaning up my yard today and getting the beds, and am getting mulch delivery on Friday. I've got to start early on my own lawn, since after the last week in March, all of my attention is on my clients cleanups. I'm ready for spring, I'm sure it'll just turn out to be rain, supposed to be highs in the low 40's of Friday.


----------

